
Show HN: Spotter – The first reverse video search tool - m0utinho
https://spotter.tech/
======
m0utinho
Hey guys, I’ve developed this tool, Spotter, that takes a video and goes
search for it on the web. I’d love you to test it and get your feedback, can
you help me with that? Feel free to try it! Thanks!

~~~
Mankhool
I manage original content for a global telco so I am your target customer, but
I really don't want to have to sign up just to try it out.

~~~
m0utinho
Hi Mankhool, thanks for your reply. I totally get your point on this! At this
stage we are asking for a sign up for two main reasons: 1) To inform you when
your report is ready; 2) For our servers' protection (we just launched today)

If you think our platform can help you, I’d really love to hear your feedback,
how can I help?

